# firestarter firewall under gentoo

## fullcollapse

Has anyone successfully installed firestarter under Gentoo.  Version 0.82 seems to install but segfaults immediately whenever the program is run as root.  The program runs fine when a normal user launches it, but the firewall rules cannot be set without root permissions.    Should I report the bug to the developer, or does gentoo handle firewall programs differently?  I really don't want to have to set up firewalling/IP masquerading

----------

## klieber

Hey -- good question.  The FAQ says:

 *Quote:*   

> Where can I report bugs? 
> 
> For bugs within a specific program, contact the program's author. Otherwise, use our Bugzilla bug tracker at https://bugs.gentoo.org. You can also visit us in #gentoo on the OpenProjects IRC network.
> 
> 

 

But that's kind of a grey area -- is the bug you're seeing caused because the program is compiled incorrectly (wrong flags, etc.) or because of a bug in the program itself?  Not exactly clear.

I would start with the Gentoo bug system and, if they tell you otherwise, escalate it upstream if necessary.  Of course, you should also search google and the bug system, etc. to see if someone has already noticed and reported the bug.

--kurt

----------

## BLASTER_

I did quite abit of hacking on this.. I couldent make it work.. even when creating custom scripts and my own rc file it dident apply the chains corectaly.

I had allready sumited a bug report to the author.

----------

